# The DreamKustom!



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

This is supposed to come as a kit when it gets launched, so I figure it belongs in here.

This is pretty off the wall cool. It's called the DreamKustom car. It's one part a vintage AMT customizing kit, one part the Deluxe Reading Crusader 101 and one part pop culture retro futurism gone wild. It's 1/12 scale model of a stylized 1950's-1960's car and features full opening parts and can be built any way you like, as a pickup, a wagon, a coupe, a convertible with all sorts of different grilles, wheels, bumpers and other bits. Check out these pics of the prototypes. It's supposed to be on the market later in the year.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Interesting project....good luck.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man its kind of hard to know what to say when you see something like that, Not my cup of Tea, but I would still build it more then likely being that trick I would go all the way and build it in to a pickup first, then the wagon maybe much cooler even still. 
Love the color chooses but the scale THATS HUGE. "WHO MAKES IT" ??? not a company right !!! someone's creation ?


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

It's a new company from Russia who are planning to market it later this year. The pics show prototypes, hence the quality of the paintwork.


----------



## garryrenfro (Feb 19, 2011)

Similar in concept to the early-mid 60s Pyro Design-A-Car kit. I loved that kit when I was a kid, and still have a couple of them.


----------

